# Cat Zingano, Husband and Ronda Rousey All Gang Up on Miesha Tate on Twitter



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

> It's like an episode of Mean Girls in the UFC women's bantamweight division now that Cat Zingano and Ronda Rousey have officially teamed up against Miesha Tate.
> 
> Recently, the two UFC stars had a little bit of fun at Tate's expense in a brief Twitter exchange. Even Zingano's husband, Mauricio Zingano, joined in on the conversation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Meisha totally took the high road. 










Let's see if every response to this thread can use a picture! Mods, don't hate me!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lol girls are such bitches. It really isn't mieshas fault that cat got injured. It would have been retarded of her to turn down the offer to coach tuf. If anything blame Dana not miesha. And miesha is much better looking then cat so who is she making fun of someone's appereance.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Lol first it was Tate and Zingano judging Rousy as a fighter, now Zingano and Rousy are ganging up on Tate. This is WWE material!

Cat Zingano & Ronda Rousy vs Meisha Tate and Bryan Caraway in a HANDICAP TAG TEAM MATCH.

Dana, lets do it!


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Meanwhile in america...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Let me tell ya something. When girls fight...they fight dirty. Real dirty. It's almost primordial. 

Think for guys we've been fighting for so long that it's developed into an art form if you will.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Cat's not dumb. She's keeping her name in the headlines while she heals up. She just lost a huge promotional spot as a TUF coach, probably the most focused promotion most fighters are likely to see in their career, and the title shot that went with it. If she lets her name fade into obscurity while waiting for her next turn at the title all that attention and mindshare she gained fades with it. Everyone knows shittalking on twitter is practically a necessity to maintain relevancy if you can't be out there smashing heads.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Trix said:


> Meanwhile in america...


Not sure I understand the criticism here (and i'm not from the united states). How can you look down oin two girls getting it on? If they like dudes also it is win, win. Unless you believe some sort of moral bizznass that I can't comprehend.



HexRei said:


> Cat's not dumb. She's keeping her name in the headlines while she heals up. She just lost a huge promotional spot as a TUF coach, probably the most focused promotion most fighters are likely to see in their career, and the title shot that went with it. If she lets her name fade into obscurity while waiting for her next turn at the title all that attention and mindshare she gained fades with it. Everyone knows shittalking on twitter is practically a necessity to maintain relevancy if you can't be out there smashing heads.


She should have found a way to coach it anyways. This was her big shot. She might get the title fight but the money she would have made from sponsors after being on TuF would be way higher than what she is gonna get now. 

Or maybe the UFC just paid her off to get Meisha in there since it makes for a way more interesting season.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Ape City said:


> How can you look down on two girls getting it on?


Damn right im going to look down... way way down... and a very close look too.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Lol as if Rousey will ever land a good punch.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

So cat's husband is now apart of the mean girls club....makes sense, I GUESS?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

prolyfic said:


> So cat's husband is now apart of the mean girls club....makes sense, I GUESS?


Not only is he part of the Mean Girls Club he's totes the Regina. (that reference is gonna kill with the lady posters)


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I think Rousey should just worry about TUF, Cat should just worry about getting better and her Husband should just worry about getting the moneymaker in the family better.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Sugar-Free_LizaG said:


> I think Rousey should just worry about TUF, Cat should just worry about getting better and her Husband should just worry about getting the moneymaker in the family better.


Cat's husband: back in the kitchen foo! :thumb01:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Damn Tate for jumping at a rare opportunity very few in the world will ever get, damn her to hell!!


----------

